# [S]uper Secret Surprise Art Cards



## [M]artin (Oct 6, 2010)

Yea, so, I was sending a few packages out earlier and I decided to add a little personal touch to 'em by sketching up some really quick things on index cards and throwing them into the mix.

*IF YOUR NAME IS INFINITE ZERO, ZARCON, OR PHOENIXGODDESS27... GO AWAY. THE SURPRISE WILL BE RUINED... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*





For the wonderful Infinite Zero





For the incredible Zarcon





For the amazing phoenixgoddess27

(bonus points if you know what the Japanese translates to...)


----------



## Sephi (Oct 6, 2010)

forgot the space in infinitezero


also, impressive drawing.


----------



## iFish (Oct 6, 2010)

I like them.

Very cute, Martin.


----------



## Goli (Oct 6, 2010)

What is a "dafuru" rainbow? I think you meant ダブル not ダフル.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 6, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> forgot the space in infinitezero
> 
> 
> also, impressive drawing.


Thanks brother. Also... I have but one question for you Sephy...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 6, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet drawings. OVER 9001.


----------



## Talaria (Oct 6, 2010)

I believe you may have left the ten-ten off the Katakana 'Fu' on the first line of phoenixgoddess27's picture.  I think you may mean  「 ダブルレインボー 」.

Edit- Cool Pictures by the way. I do like your sketches/pictures that I have seen of yours over the years.


----------



## Snorlax (Oct 6, 2010)

Those are adourable Martin. :3


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 6, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Sweeeeeeeeeeeet drawings. OVER 9001.


THE SURPRISE! RUINNNED!!!

*Runs off crying*


----------



## naglaro00 (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol those are nice art.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 6, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SORRY MARTIN! I DIDN'T NOTICE


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow theyre really nice!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, they do look nice. Good work.

And for a uper secret surprise, using spoiler tags didn't occur to you?


----------

